# Old Standard Electric Switchboard



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice, I wonder what year that was built?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2013)

Guessing the thirties. Not quite sure. Next time I'm by there I'll look for a date of manufacture. Lot of our schools were built when there were still dirt roads and kids came to school barefoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Guessing the thirties. Not quite sure. Next time I'm by there I'll look for a date of manufacture. Lot of our schools were built when there were still dirt roads and kids came to school barefoot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So the school was just built?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2013)

Lot of the schools have had additions added and newer electrical distribution systems. 480/ 277 Y. But some of the original gear is still in operation. Did you know Zinsco made transformers ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Lot of the schools have had additions added and newer electrical distribution systems. 480/ 277 Y. But some of the original gear is still in operation. *Did you know Zinsco made transformers ?
> 
> *
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 They either made them or were branded Zinsco, or later Sylvania, for them by another manufacturer.

Westinghouse built safety switches for Zinsco/Sylvania & the 3R models used the same 2-bolt Zinsco hub as used for other Zinsco gear instead of the style used by Westinghouse. That ceased when Zinsco/Sylvania's successor, Challenger bought FPE.


----------

